# Accounting.



## Ambivert (Jan 16, 2010)

So I'm thinking of going back and supplementing my current degree with another business degree (this time in Accounting). I dunno why I just want to do it since its a useful skill set to have in alignment with my current degree.

But there is the public stereotype of accounting being for boring old stuffy people with glasses analyzing numbers all day in a cubicle. I don't know how true this stereotype is.

So my question is to anyone currently an Accountant or studying Accounting...what do you think of it? Why did you go into it? Do you enjoy it? Is it boring or fun in your opinion? How's the chance for job promotion/advancement?


----------



## TheOutsider (Mar 4, 2010)

I took lots of accounting courses because I was getting a degree in business. I, too, am looking to go back and get an accounting degree. Personally, I loved it. It came very easily to me and I could understand it, but after a while, it was pretty much mind numbing. Not exactly an exciting career path. Lol.


----------



## VanDamMan (Nov 2, 2009)

Just take enough accounting courses to sit for the CPA.

If you like details and being very exact about things,rules, being very formal about things, documenting everything you do, you'd like it. 

I really don't like accounting nor most accountants. I've kinda gone more towards reporting & analysis.


----------



## mbp86 (May 11, 2010)

I only took 2 accounting courses. Even though I didn't quite understand it at times, I found some of it to be enjoyable. I thought of it as a game. Insert X into this formula, etc. I enjoyed not having to do any projects either.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

I picked what business degree to get by process of elimination. Graduated way back in ancient times (1995) with a degree in finance. I found accounting both difficult and mind-numbingly boring. My university changed their requirements for a finance degree just in time for me, removing the requirement that one must take Intermediate Accounting, and allowed one to toss in something else. As I recall, I took International Finance instead which is so much easier.


----------



## Ambivert (Jan 16, 2010)

mbp86 said:


> I only took 2 accounting courses. Even though I didn't quite understand it at times, I found some of it to be enjoyable. I thought of it as a game. Insert X into this formula, etc. I enjoyed not having to do any projects either.


Yes that's what's awesome about accounting. No annoying group projects! (well from the courses I've seen). Just straight assignments/exams

thx all for the input. I've decided I'm going to take a CMA (certified managerial accounting) accreditation. I have found a program that takes 22 weeks straight from the CMA organization itself that will fill any intermediate/advanced accounting prerequisites I need and then its off to the final exam! I think I can do this, I just need to save up for the fees ($3000...but it will be well worth it IMO)


----------



## VanDamMan (Nov 2, 2009)

counterfeit self said:


> Yes that's what's awesome about accounting. No annoying group projects! (well from the courses I've seen). Just straight assignments/exams
> 
> thx all for the input. I've decided I'm going to take a CMA (certified managerial accounting) accreditation. I have found a program that takes 22 weeks straight from the CMA organization itself that will fill any intermediate/advanced accounting prerequisites I need and then its off to the final exam! I think I can do this, I just need to save up for the fees ($3000...but it will be well worth it IMO)


I was flirting with the idea of the CMA. I need something to subsititute for the fact I don't have an MBA and I really don't want to go back to school.

However, its no where as near in demand as CPA.

But more interesting study. The test itself is only a couple hundred buck. For $3K, you could study on your own and fail it a couple times.

Best of luck.


----------



## Hot Chocolate (Sep 29, 2008)

Yep. End of this month, I'd be going to college to obtain my professional certification (e.g ACCA)

Why do I study this subject? I find it pretty useful and I learnt alot! (Even though I still don't quite understand some concepts) and also, in my country, jobs for accounting are rampant. But I do admit that it IS borrriiiinnnggg.


----------



## Akane (Jan 2, 2008)

2 words describe all classes centered around numbers for me. Easy and boring.


----------



## Ambivert (Jan 16, 2010)

VanDamMan said:


> I was flirting with the idea of the CMA. I need something to subsititute for the fact I don't have an MBA and I really don't want to go back to school.
> 
> However, its no where as near in demand as CPA.
> 
> ...


Thanks. Around my area CMA's are way more in demand than general accountants according to employer surveys I've researched though. Depends on which area you're in to pick the designation that's tailor made for your future success I suppose. Hopefully I'll be able to handle the workload of 22 weeks (it is a fast track acceleration program of course).

Oh well *crosses fingers*


----------

